
SproutCore creator leaves Apple - danh
http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/756343010/the-next-revolution
======
samdk
(from the post:)

    
    
            Second, now that I am no longer held back by big-company legal
        restrictions, I am going to be much more involved with the platform.
        Very soon I will post some new example code. Some others are
        working on new documentation and build tools to ease that pain as well. 
        Starting this fall, my new company will also start to offer online and
        in person training and mentoring courses to your team get up to speed
        quickly.  We can also finally get started in that book.
    
            My goal is that by the end of the year, any average developer can pick 
        up SproutCore, build, and deploy a basic app without feeling lost. This
        is open source and I can’t usually guarantee timelines but at least now
        we can do what we need to make it happen.
    

This is _very_ welcome news. I had tried to start using SproutCore for a
project earlier this year and ended up just using Rails with a more standard
front-end because I already knew Rails, I was learning a few other
technologies at the same time and SproutCore had very little documentation. If
they can bridge that gap, I'm very very excited about where SproutCore could
go.

------
SkyMarshal
Cappuccino vs Sproutcore. Preferences? Opinions? Experiences?

I've got an upcoming project for which I want to use one of those, and am
leaning toward Cappuccino b/c it seems like more of a complete platform than a
collection of cool widgets. But haven't had time to get my hands dirty with
either yet, so maybe my first impression is wrong. Anyone used both yet?

------
alttab
This is incredible. You heard it here first - this is a direct competitor to
Sencha. It was even mentioned in the post that licensing is not the way to go.

Charging to develop on a platform/within a framework is something that Apple
and Microsoft do. Look at the proliferation of Java and Rails and I think
you'll agree free, no-friction entry is the best way to go.

~~~
boucher
Yeah, because Microsoft and Apple are two companies that clearly failed while
Sun and 37 Signals are clearly successful multi billion dollar businesses.

~~~
gfodor
The last sentence of the original post could very well be the most sarcastic
post on the internet, if it was intended so.

~~~
alttab
I really should start including the tags, shouldn't I?

~~~
Aaronontheweb
Yeah (sorry for down-voting you) - there are so many anti-propreitary rantings
around here that it's hard to separate out the sarcastic people who
acknowledge the objective reality from the standard propreitary always ==
bad!!!! kool-aid drinkers.

------
richcollins
Wonder if seeing sencha get 14m has anything to do with his decision

